# LFTS 11/6



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Heading to Calhoun to get the party started but I dunno about this getting up a hour earlier to leave for my property, dang time change! Good luck all, this day has been a very good hunting day from years past I hope today is the same.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I hate the time change too.Good luck today. I'm hoping to get a shot at a big old doe.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Getting ready to head out here in Southern Ohio, we endured a heck of a rainstorm last night here's hoping the road didn't wash out.


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Out in Calhoun for an all day sit. Hoping things kick into full swing this week.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

About to shower and head out for a short sit. Gotta work this afternoon. Still looking to fill a tag. Those small bucks I've been passing up for the last 30+ days are looking pretty tasty right about now. I can't guarantee anythings safety around my tree stand right now. Good luck everyone!


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

Getting ready to head out in Lapeer County. Off work until the 19th. Hopefully I can get it done.


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Getting ready to head out, back at it on public land. Passed too many young bucks, trigger finger is getting itchy. I hope my patience pays off.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Headed out in Clinton county here’s to hoping this cold front has them on their feet!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Heading out shortly in western Isabella county just try to figure out which stand 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Leaving a little late to play the wind. Plan to sit all day.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Heading out in GT County. Already had 6 deer in the yard when I went to let the labs out.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Out in Barry County for an all day sit or until I kill a deer! Good luck!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like a floodlight is in in the woods, moon sure is bright!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Iam waiting for Degoose to check in.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Just about go time in Oakland. Nice and breezy but I'm in a nice big tree


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Ready in Kent. Not my stealthiest entry. Fell down in corn, jumped a deer in corn, and made a loud metal clank with climber.


----------



## DH510 (Nov 4, 2010)

Out in Ottawa county. Hope the deer are up and moving.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

All set in Calhoun County.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Back at it this morning in Newaygo, up for the week last night first sit was encouraging deer were real active. Morning is gorgeous hope the deer cooperate and follow the script.
Good luck all


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

1st day of a 2 week huntapalooza before I'm back to reality. Hoping to tag out and just ride shotgun with the kids during gun season.
Good luck all!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Bunch of does n fawns in the past half hour. Seen a nice buck for about 5 seconds and 2 Tom's gobbling.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

7 deer so far. None in range though. One was a decent 6 pt which would have gotten a free pass till next year but his girl friend wouldn't have...


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Slow here as well.....


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

No movement yet I Barry county


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

3 all day hunts. 0 am movement.27 deer seen 1 unicorn yearling and a spike. Movement has started at noonish everyday.cams showed lots of bucks till the 1st FIL saw 1 10pt Saturday evening.in stand a bit longer then home to sit over bedding on the rifle river till dark. #wheredidtheygo?


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Anyone know what that big bright thing in the sky is? It seems it’s replaced the never ending water dripping I’ve sat in for the last month 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Heading out for the mid day shift here in a bit. Just couldn't bring myself to get up this morning.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing here in Kent yet. I can't believe how slow it's been the last 4 or 5 days. Hoping for some late morning movement. Need to see something to warm me up. It's a little colder than I thought it would be. Thank God for hand warmers.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> So go out get up in stand. What is that smell. All of a sudden my eyes are watering and burning. Realized my bottle of buck fever scent opened in pocket. Figured I could tough it out, 5 minutes is all I could take.
> 
> Climb down take off all my top layers, attach to my rope and pull out like a giant scent drag meanwhile scared I'm gonna get attacked by a buck as I reak so bad.
> 
> ...





DEDGOOSE said:


> So go out get up in stand. What is that smell. All of a sudden my eyes are watering and burning. Realized my bottle of buck fever scent opened in pocket. Figured I could tough it out, 5 minutes is all I could take.
> 
> Climb down take off all my top layers, attach to my rope and pull out like a giant scent drag meanwhile scared I'm gonna get attacked by a buck as I reak so bad.
> 
> ...


 I just can,t wait for your posts,I love your posts


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

JusT had two more bucks come cruising by, first was a 1.5 followed closely by a 2.5


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's the 2.5


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

One deer seen walking briskly off the property so far. Sun ain't helping feet are getting cold. Come on deer start moving would ya please


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Heading out in a few for a rest of the day sit sounds like deer are hunkered down this morning.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

4 doe, 1 button buck and 1 6 pt. Feet are frozen! I'm gonna have to change spots mid day just to warm myself up.


----------



## LoomisIMX (Apr 26, 2009)

Very slow morning in Genesee Co. Nothing but squirrels so far.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Small 8 just went by. Big doe to my North now. They just started picking the big cornfield to our south.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Anyone know what that big bright thing in the sky is? It seems it’s replaced the never ending water dripping I’ve sat in for the last month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Take a pic of this bright thing you speak of. I have a faint memory of something of that description.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just watched a nice tall and heavy buck work its way through some bedding 100 yds up wind of me. Nice to see some late morning movement.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice to be on vaca. Out for the late morning hunt. 3 right away, 1.5 buck chilling/bedding down. Good luck, shoot straight.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

The wind has a bite to it today.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Just passed a small 8 and now I have a giant 9 to my North but he is locked down on a doe.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fish RN said:


> Just passed a small 8 and now I have a giant 9 to my North but he is locked down on a doe.


Stalk him


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Could only hunt til 9 this AM due to meetings. After seeing 9 bucks yesterday including a 4.5 tending a doe, no rut activity for me and 8 baldies. My guess is now is when to be out there. And yes the wind was biting this AM.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

5 does and 1 little buck seen, 5 does bumped coning in (had to drop baby girl off at daycare, thus walked out 10 minutes after daylight). Slow morning overall.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Headed to do a late morning to dark hunt. Hoping a brute walks by.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Settled in around 10 for mid day and more than likely rest of the day sit. Way back in the swamp on a corridor between two bedding areas. Sun is popping out here and there. Finally brought the rattling horns out.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

B1G Doe down. Wife says if I shoot another one she's going to move in with the neighbor.


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just sat down. I’m in Shiawassee county hope to catch a big buck in his feet this afternoon. Good luck everyone


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Walt Donaldson said:


> B1G Doe down. Wife says if I shoot another one she's going to move in with the neighbor.
> 
> View attachment 279459


Congratulations!!!

Is that a bad thing? Ya ever wonder what she's doing while your in stand. Lol


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> So go out get up in stand. What is that smell. All of a sudden my eyes are watering and burning. Realized my bottle of buck fever scent opened in pocket. Figured I could tough it out, 5 minutes is all I could take.
> 
> Climb down take off all my top layers, attach to my rope and pull out like a giant scent drag meanwhile scared I'm gonna get attacked by a buck as I reak so bad.
> 
> ...


BETTER TAKE EM TO THE LAUNDRAMAT. THE WIFE WILL KILL YOU IF YOU USE HER MACHINE!!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

In order of importance
Bacon
Cheddar
Wheat
Avocado
Turkey
Lettuce
Tomato
Mayo
Mustard


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

No action until 11:00. Finally had two bucks chasing a doe up to my stand! Took the larger of the two. They seem to have been moving late today!


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

thill said:


> In order of importance
> Bacon
> Cheddar
> Wheat
> ...


Would rather eat Grass than avacado.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

U.P Dreamin' said:


> Would rather eat Grass than avacado.


That's crazy talk! Avocado makes everything better! Pairs great with bacon.


----------



## Wellserines (Dec 17, 2008)

Goose69 said:


> Just sat down. I’m in Shiawassee county hope to catch a big buck in his feet this afternoon. Good luck everyone


Whereabouts? I'll be hunting around Bancroft next week!


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

South west of Byron. Off beard rd


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

thill said:


> That's crazy talk! Avocado makes everything better! Pairs great with bacon.


I think maybe the bacon masks some of the avocado taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

U.P Dreamin' said:


> Would rather eat Grass than avacado.


I agree, avocado has about 2 minutes of shelf life and then it turns into a color that's not in the Crayola crayon box!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

sniper said:


> I agree, avocado has about 2 minutes of shelf life..


did someone say grass


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

That’s why I like this thread. One minute you’re talking about deer movement and the next you’re trying to figure what color an avocado turns when it goes bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Goose69 said:


> South west of Byron. Off beard rd


i used to fish a private lake up there 30 years. pretty good gills and speck fishing.


----------



## EZshot (May 25, 2010)

danikowa said:


> View attachment 279461
> 
> 
> No action until 11:00. Finally had two bucks chasing a doe up to my stand! Took the larger of the two. They seem to have been moving late today!


Full moon = more midday movement


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Walt Donaldson said:


> B1G Doe down. Wife says if I shoot another one she's going to move in with the neighbor.
> 
> View attachment 279459


Shoot straight Walt!!!!!!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

thill said:


> In order of importance
> Bacon
> Cheddar
> Wheat
> ...


 That's almost cruel, I'm twice as hungry as I was before seeing that picture. That sandwich is beautiful AF.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

EZshot said:


> Full moon = more midday movement


Not where I am at today....I saw 9 deer all before 10 am and none since and have been in the stand all day. I did get a picture of an 8 pt yesterday at this spot at 1:30pm.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out for the evening hunt in western Isabella county hopefully tonight is little better than this morning saw 0 but oh well still better than work 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

firemantom said:


> No movement yet I Barry county


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

On Target said:


> Nothing here in Kent yet. I can't believe how slow it's been the last 4 or 5 days. Hoping for some late morning movement. Need to see something to warm me up. It's a little colder than I thought it would be. Thank God for hand warmers.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

jr28schalm said:


> did someone say grass


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> That’s why I like this thread. One minute you’re talking about deer movement and the next you’re trying to figure what color an avocado turns when it goes bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



Or what the heck Walt's wife is up to next.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Back at it in Manistee County. Can't believe the sun is out.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

RMH said:


> Or what the heck Walt's wife is up to next.



those are pretty nice boots.


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

back at in in west Isabela. Hope the afternoon is a good one. Good luck to those that get out tonight!!!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

danikowa said:


> View attachment 279461
> 
> 
> No action until 11:00. Finally had two bucks chasing a doe up to my stand! Took the larger of the two. They seem to have been moving late today!


Congrats!! Nice Buck


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Bomba said:


> those are pretty nice boots.


No wonder she like foot rubs, those boots are probably making her dogs bark.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

sniper said:


> I agree, avocado has about 2 minutes of shelf life and then it turns into a color that's not in the Crayola crayon box!




Dave the other day you thought I was eating wheat bread. You were close.










Thill's sammie is nice, but not for mature buck hunting. No meat on stand....lol.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Rmh pay attention and wack something. Geesh 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> So go out get up in stand. What is that smell. All of a sudden my eyes are watering and burning. Realized my bottle of buck fever scent opened in pocket. Figured I could tough it out, 5 minutes is all I could take.
> 
> Climb down take off all my top layers, attach to my rope and pull out like a giant scent drag meanwhile scared I'm gonna get attacked by a buck as I reak so bad.
> 
> ...


That's pretty bad! My backpack fell off my tree stand after I had it all packed up with camera gear, binocs, range finder etc. Thought camera was toast, everything survived the fall except for my pee bottle that was almost full....going to need to soak this pack for a few days.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

danikowa said:


> View attachment 279461
> 
> 
> No action until 11:00. Finally had two bucks chasing a doe up to my stand! Took the larger of the two. They seem to have been moving late today!


Great buck, congrats


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Walt Donaldson said:


> That's pretty bad! My backpack fell off my tree stand after I had it all packed up with camera gear, binocs, range finder etc. Thought camera was toast, everything survived the fall except for my pee bottle that was almost full....going to need to soak this pack for a few days.


Do what I do Walt. Make a mock scrape under your stand so you have something to aim at. No more pee bottle and the mock scrape will bring in the B1G1

Congrats on the doe!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Walt Donaldson said:


> That's pretty bad! My backpack fell off my tree stand after I had it all packed up with camera gear, binocs, range finder etc. Thought camera was toast, everything survived the fall except for my pee bottle that was almost full....going to need to soak this pack for a few days.


Might get with DEDGOOSE and share a load


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

bounty hunter said:


> Rmh pay attention and wack something. Geesh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Be careful what you ask for!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

bounty hunter said:


> Rmh pay attention and wack something. Geesh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I'm not hunting today.

Starting Friday I am taking all next week off.....I hope..... I'm a gunna try........just so gal dern busy!!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Might get with DEDGOOSE and share a load


 They may have hunted the same bait pile today....




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=371164853309257


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

In popup on small chunk of private in Washtenaw cty since 2:30. Had couple decent bucks on camera in Sept/earlier Oct but they'e been MIA last few weeks. Will try some bleat and grunt bit won' be too picky tonight. Good luckl


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

No point in hunting anymore , Ruts over!


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Back at it in Newaygo morning/early afternoon was a snore fest. just started self filming man not easy lugging, setting up, and taking down after each hunt. Got a ton respect for you avid filmers. Good luck all


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Walt Donaldson said:


> That's pretty bad! My backpack fell off my tree stand after I had it all packed up with camera gear, binocs, range finder etc. Thought camera was toast, everything survived the fall except for my pee bottle that was almost full....going to need to soak this pack for a few days.


We need a post on how you film these big deer n still manage to actually shoot? Was very impressed by that 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

RMH said:


> Or what the heck Walt's wife is up to next.



You'll put your eye(s) out kid!


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

RMH said:


> Or what the heck Walt's wife is up to next.


Heater broke or wood run out ?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Walt Donaldson said:


> That's pretty bad! My backpack fell off my tree stand after I had it all packed up with camera gear, binocs, range finder etc. Thought camera was toast, everything survived the fall *except for my pee bottle that was almost full....*going to need to soak this pack for a few days.


Oh....I've been THERE before! It took a while but things are back to "normal"


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Oh....I've been THERE before! It took a while but things are back to "normal"


Sure seemed like a slow day on my end and bunch of other posters, with this wk of cool weather and light winds what day are you thinking to be most productive this wk?


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wind couldn't be more wrong but it's my last day in Oakland county. Headed north tomorrow and my afternoon meeting was cancelled.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Picked kids up from preschool, dropped off at moms and was back in stand by 130. Bumped 3 does and a little guy coming in. Within 10 minutes calmly all hell broke loose. Woods was quiet coming in and I wasn't, so I grunted a few times as I was walking. Within minutes getting set up a 3.5yo stud was 30 yards from me. I'm hunting in sone extremely thick bedding. He forgot about the call (if that's what even drew him in) when he kicked up 2. They ran over to me but he stayed put. Then another big buck came in, no clue on size just big, gruntin and lookin. Crazy 90 minutes. This is what I live for.


----------



## DowningAir (Oct 8, 2009)

thill said:


>


Lettuce outside the ears...that's a P&Y samich right thurr!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Walt Donaldson said:


> That's pretty bad! My backpack fell off my tree stand after I had it all packed up with camera gear, binocs, range finder etc. Thought camera was toast, everything survived the fall except for my pee bottle that was almost full....going to need to soak this pack for a few days.


Pee bottle as in yours or deer urine?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Back at it. Bumped two walking in. Hope they come back with friends. Good luck


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Back out in PI county. Had to shove a spruce off my stand that wasn't there a week ago








It blew over and landed on the platform. If it weren't for the cussing, the operation may have passed for two bucks fighting.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Out in Barry County, kicked up a couple on the way in. Looks like a perfect night. Good luck.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Spike was desperate to turn me into a doe. Straight down wind. I can still hear him walking around. Love swamp hunting this time of year.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw 5 doe which were feeding 165 Yds away in wheat field then a decent 8 walked the whole length of field and scattered the doe. I tried to grunt him in and he came half way but wouldn't commit. Had 2 more in the field behind me right at dark but too dark to tell what they were.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw 19 deer tonight but not one single antlered deer. I guess it's better than gettting skunked like the last three sits. Just can't figure out what's happening this year. All these doe around and no sign of the rut.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Just had a buck chasing a doe out back. At 300 yards I couldn't tell how good.


Ok cut his horns off


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Ol Mucky said:


> Heater broke or wood run out ?


...... Walt could have just walked in with the big one......


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Got home from work and slipped into my stand at 430pm. Saw a young 8 who will be a dandy in a couple years and had a 130ish 10 that walked up the same trail as the 8 but I let him pass he was young 2 maybe 3. I had my bow in hand release attached to my loop but I just couldn't do it. Have a couple bigger ones running around that are 4+. Great hunt though.
Here's the 8








And here's one I'd like to get. He's standing 15yds from my treestand in this pic which was on Halloween. I was hunting and could see him in the food plot but I was 100yds north of the plot in a different stand.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Pee bottle as in yours or deer urine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Mine


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Had this absolute brute locked on a doe just down the road. Got out of the car and snapped a picture and he kept staring at me but he wasn't leaving that doe. Doe got up and ran off before I could get a better picture because some impatient ****er honked and spooked her. He was hot on her tail. 2nd biggest live buck I've seen.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well things have been extremely slow since Nov 1st. Very few deer, very few trail cam pics. This morning I had a 100-110" 8 point go through behind me at 40 yards and that was it. Tonight I saw well over 20 deer. Had a 6pt. Come in pushing a doe a little. Then at dark things really picked up. I could hear chasing with grunting to the north and to the south. The one to the south sounded like one young buck and one older one by the grunts. Even heard a snort wheeze. Never got eyes on them as it was getting dark and it's thick where I was. Hoping the morning is more of the same!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

retired dundo said:


> I just can,t wait for your posts,I love your posts


Serious bromance!!!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Bucman said:


> Serious bromance!!!


Who is the giver and who is the receiver


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had some action tonight to, had a big bodied deer doing a little chasing towards end of night. Too dark at that distance to see his head gear, and a couple more deer come through right at dark. Looking forward to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I put a 1.5 to bed this's morning about 10:00. I could not believe at 4:00 he got up in the same spot! I had slipped out and had lunch, came back out, did not alert him. I can't believe he laid down that long.


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Had good movement in Calhoun all day. Good chasing and some bigger deer moving. Sitting all week!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Probably gonna regret passing this one. Broke his left G3 off & thinking (hoping) he's only a 3 yr old? He was alone & cruising around 9:45 this am, still haven't seen anything other than 1&1/2 yr olds chasing yet. Weird.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Bucman said:


> Serious bromance!!!


That's nothing, Freepop wants to share a load with him. I can't unread that.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mbrewer said:


> That's nothing, Freepop wants to share a load with him. I can't unread that.


Noooo, Dedgoise and Walt share a load. I don't want to even want to know about it.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> Noooo, Dedgoise and Walt share a load. I don't want to even want to know about it.


Sorry.


----------



## Gizzard (Feb 27, 2017)

OK So I am new here WTF is LFTS mean?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Gizzard said:


> OK So I am new here WTF is LFTS mean?


Live From The Stand. It's what hunters do now days, send updates on their phones from their stand instead of sit still and enjoy the quiet and solitude of the great outdoors...


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Gizzard said:


> OK So I am new here WTF is LFTS mean?


I'm so glad you asked that... lol. I have tried to figure that out myself and had no idea what it meant. Many of my stands have poor signal so we won't see many LFTS from me.


----------

